# Roll on Friday



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Evening All,

Taken the plunge today and have done the deal. Picking up my 51 plate TT Coupe 225 on Friday after an extended test drive today. Shame to wave goodbye to the TVR but with a little bit of TLC my new steed will be a minter! Cambelt and waterpump and front discs and pads booked in for Monday then the saving for the remap begins! A whole new world is opening up in front of me.

Can't wait. 

Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one Steve 8)

post up some pics when you get it  and don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers gents.

All joined up, now just waiting for my membership pack. Oh, and my car! Not long now. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice badge btw


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh... Exiled in Yorkshire and have been for 12 years but have house on the market for a move back to Gods country.

Sooner the better


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Here now and busy burning petrol! Quick snap on phone...










Think this weekend could involve a few miles


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All it needs are a few white stripes


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks nice mate, before you know it u will be modding and spending ££££, and then you will wonder why you stayed away from a TT so long :wink:


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup, already deciding which remap to go for. Any advice gratefully accepted! Cam belt/water pump/front discs and pads booked in for tomorrow so the sensible stuff will be sorted first.


----------

